

What have you tried? how to properly ask technical questions - mjhea0
http://mattgemmell.com/what-have-you-tried/

======
ScottWhigham
Good post but I think it's too long relative to the target audience. If the
audience is "Someone who can't be bothered to write more than two sentences",
asking them to read 2,000 words is a bit much. I liked it though - good
examples and such - but I think it would benefit from a good editor to tighten
it up.

